# Shaving your bikini line...use deodorant?



## islandgirl930

I read somewhere that using deodorant on your bikini line will prevent bumps. Well I just had to try this and wow! I have no bumps and I've never been smoother. Just shave, dry and then apply lightly. I have found that the best deodorant for this is Dove radiant silk.


----------



## dentaldee

interesting.........I'll have to give it a try!! is it only for immediately after shaving or apply daily??


----------



## islandgirl930

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* interesting.........I'll have to give it a try!! is it only for immediately after shaving or apply daily?? Well I shave everyday but I think it's a good idea to apply it everday, even when you don't shave because sometimes bumps can form from tight fitting clothing.


----------



## eightthirty

Do you use the deodorant *after* or to actually shave with? I've never heard this before.


----------



## LVA

wow, i've never heard of this... i saw the thread and went "huh?' thx for sharing!!

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Do you use the deodorant *after* or to actually shave with? I've never heard this before. think after hun

Quote:
shave, dry, apply lightly


----------



## LittleRumor

I shave my underarms when there is deodorant on it. It does come out smoother but ruins your razor. I don't do it anymore since I think shaving gel does a better job.


----------



## LilDee

Never heard of this before! gonna try it sometime


----------



## jennycateyez

here is more info


----------



## Jinx

That's a long standing stripper trick; in all the clubs I've danced in (10 years and 3 states) all the dancers did this on the bikini area.


----------



## LVA

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* here is more info o .. thx for the link... guess i missed that thread


----------



## smilingface

You know I've tried this and it just didn't work for me. I wish it had. I used the Dove too. I used it after I epilated and every day thereafter. I'm glad it worked for you though.


----------



## semantje

wow thanks for the tip, gonna try this!


----------



## Sophia

Whatever I do I always have bumps on my bikini when I shave and I don't know what to do! And it's not looking so good when you're in the beach! I have very sensitive area there and I'm afraid to use a deodorant!


----------



## 4getmeNot

I haven't heard of this. I'll try it though. You can also use a bit of Neosporin on the bikini line after shaving when it's still damp. It is an anti-inflammatory. This has always worked for me. I do back you on using Dove-this is the most gentle deodorant I've ever used. It also has moisturizers (other deos don't) so that helps!


----------



## Aquilah

Originally Posted by *islandgirl930* I read somewhere that using deodorant on your bikini line will prevent bumps. Well I just had to try this and wow! I have no bumps and I've never been smoother. Just shave, dry and then apply lightly. I have found that the best deodorant for this is Dove radiant silk.



I don't doubt it at all that it doesn't work, it makes sense. Given it's not the same area, but whenever I get a tattoo, they always use Right Guard deodorant on the area they've shaved. I'm not too sure if it's more for the stencil to stick, or to also prevent any irritation. I'll have to try it out. Thanks!


----------



## wvpumpkin

Originally Posted by *islandgirl930* I read somewhere that using deodorant on your bikini line will prevent bumps. Well I just had to try this and wow! I have no bumps and I've never been smoother. Just shave, dry and then apply lightly. I have found that the best deodorant for this is Dove radiant silk.



Is the deodorant stick or liquid???


----------



## Very_Tammy

Hmm, looks interesting. I'll definitely have to try that out. Hope it works, lol. Thanks for the info!


----------



## islandgirl930

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* Is the deodorant stick or liquid??? I use the stick.


----------



## jass

Originally Posted by *Jinx* That's a long standing stripper trick; in all the clubs I've danced in (10 years and 3 states) all the dancers did this on the bikini area. I had a friend who only took beauty tips from strippers, she was onto something because the girl looked fierce.
I'm definately going to try this, I'm so worried i'll have a reaction or something.


----------



## teb

I'll have to give it a try


----------



## pinkbundles

Originally Posted by *islandgirl930* I read somewhere that using deodorant on your bikini line will prevent bumps. Well I just had to try this and wow! I have no bumps and I've never been smoother. Just shave, dry and then apply lightly. I have found that the best deodorant for this is Dove radiant silk.




interesting. i'm a bit wary though b/c deodorant can cause a reaction for some people and i really don't want to have a reaction...especially being so close to down there! but thanks for the post! i'm sure there's another brave soul out there who is willing to try this method!


----------



## chocobon

Wow cool tip


----------



## incubo

I tried it and it help! Thanks!





You can also use olive oil before shaving..it helps! And you feel smooth..hehe


----------



## Jennifer

thanks for the heads up!! i'm definitely gonna try this. i think i read it in this month's allure issue.


----------



## lglala84

Originally Posted by *islandgirl930* Well I shave everyday but I think it's a good idea to apply it everday, even when you don't shave because sometimes bumps can form from tight fitting clothing. What do you use to shave everyday, that is very often to be passing a blade, so I would think it would definitely irritate your skin. Just wondering because I have to shave my underarms everyday for work and it just really irritates my skin.


----------



## DollfacePro

I also like this 3 step system from www.Haircaredownthere.com - they have a shaving gel (it doesnt lather so you can see what you are doing-perfect for those of you that like to 'shape' haha) an exfoliating soother spray (it has lidocane so it reduces iitching as well) for after shaving and then a moisturizer. I found that when I use the products every day it significantly reduces my irritation (which is REALLY saying something). The only issue I have is that I dont think it's sold in stores and ordering on the internet is sometimes inconvenient because I don't time my order right and end up with no product for a few days.... I'll use the deodorant tip in between orders!

Hey, i tried to post a picture but it didn't work. Sorry!


----------



## islandgirl930

Originally Posted by *lglala84* What do you use to shave everyday, that is very often to be passing a blade, so I would think it would definitely irritate your skin. Just wondering because I have to shave my underarms everyday for work and it just really irritates my skin. It is often so I have to be very careful not to irritate my skin. I just soften my skin with warm water and then massage with soap. Then I shave with Neutrogena Triple Moisture conditioner. First I go in the same direction as the hair growth, then I go agains the grain. Remember to lay the conditioner on thick and make sure you have a very sharp razor. I use mens razors, they just work better IMO.

Originally Posted by *incubo* I tried it and it help! Thanks!



You can also use olive oil before shaving..it helps! And you feel smooth..hehe

Thanks! I'm going to try that.


----------



## graceface

I've never tried deodorant, but use baby powder for my armpits and it works great! I'm going to try the deodorant though, thanks.


----------



## monniej

i think that this idea will have to grow on me.


----------

